# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  newbie

## Magnu

hi all i hope i like this site dont know owt about fish keepin but im gonna learn
wife got a few of them cheers

----------


## Nemo

Welcome magnu, nice to see u over here......

ahhh nice and relaxing........ENJOY!!!!

----------


## berley

hey hiya magnu i dont know nowt bout fishes either cept that they meant to taste good with salt and vinegar  :Wink:

----------


## Nemo

hi  :berley:   :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> hey hiya magnu i dont know nowt bout fishes either cept that they meant to taste good with salt and vinegar


-------------------------
lmao 
welcome Magnu

hope you enjoy it m8

Gary.

----------

